# My First Proper Project



## jim4321 (15 May 2005)

Hello everyone

Have been going to a weekly woodwork class and have just finished the oak coffee table i have been making

here it is with one coat of oil on it, will let it soak in and do a couple more.







I wanted a simple but chunky oak table, and i'm glad i had the chance to make something to my exact design and specification. I designed it using turbo cad. I was originally going to put grooves between the boards but decided against it in the end






Cheers 

jim[/img]


----------



## DaveL (15 May 2005)

Jim, 

Nice bit of woodwork. Should be a useful piece of furniture that you will get pleasure from using over the next 100 years or so.... :roll: :wink:


----------



## MikeW (15 May 2005)

Jim, very nice table. I like it a lot.


----------



## Travis Byrne (15 May 2005)

Jim, I also like your table. I love the grain in the oak and also I am a big fan of breadboard ends.
Well done.
 Travis


----------



## CHJ (15 May 2005)

Well done *Jim*, Like Travis I am a sucker for look of a well finished piece of oak. Simple design makes the most of the wood, I like it.

Now that would look nice scaled up to a dining table  

Better get making some matching coasters in case some "friend" messes the surface up.


----------



## thomaskennedy (15 May 2005)

Proper Job Jim... Well Done  =D> 

Ta, Tom


----------



## wizer (15 May 2005)

:shock: wow, amazing... Good Work!


----------



## Philly (15 May 2005)

Nice work Jim!
Keep it up,
Philly


----------



## Alf (15 May 2005)

thomaskennedy":1doaqyrs said:


> Proper Job Jim... Well Done  =D>


Wot he said. :roll: :lol:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Waka (15 May 2005)

Jim

Lovely table and very well proportioned, I love working in Oak. 

Are you going to give us some details?

Hoe did you fix the breadboard ends, whast thickness is the top, did you M&T the rails etc.


----------



## jim4321 (15 May 2005)

cheers everyone

Chas, its like you read my mind. coasters are the next thing on the list.

I dug my good ol Ferm biscuit jointer out to join the boards and the bread board ends. where the ends were over hanging, i trimmed them with the jigsaw and then ran my router down the side to get it nice and flush

The rails are M&T its was the most time consuming part of the project. the top is 25mm thick, the legs are 70 x 70 and the rails are 70 x 40 so nice and chunky.

once i've got a few coats of oil on, do you think that will be it or should i put wax on? not sure of what the benefits will be, any suggestions greatly appreciated.

cheers 

Jim


----------



## Gill (15 May 2005)

Nice table, Jim. I'm sure that'll become a family heirloom as time goes by.

Gill


----------



## gwaithcoed (15 May 2005)

Hello Jim, Lovely table, a fine piece of work. I hope you have signed and dated it somewhere. One of the silly little things I have always done, but its nice to look back on in years to come. Keep up the good work.


Cheers Alan.


----------



## Anonymous (15 May 2005)

lovely table Jim


----------



## Pete W (15 May 2005)

Thing of beauty, Jim. A nice design and well-executed - and it doesn't get much better than that


----------



## Newbie_Neil (16 May 2005)

Hi Jim

Lovely table, congratulations you must be proud.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## wizer (16 May 2005)

What sort of oil did you use?


----------



## jim4321 (17 May 2005)

Hi 

the oil i used is colron danish oil

cheers

jim


----------

